# 17 mnths Old and No Heat Cycle?



## nicoledeez (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

My 17 month old girl, Lexie hasn't come into her first heat yet. We've been waiting to spay her until after she's come into season and now i'm getting mildly concerned that she may have a health problem (what kind, who knows). I'm going to ask the vet about it during our next visit but wanted to see if any of you had any input on the matter. 

I've read redbirddog's blog about the female heat cycle and I know that every female is different but I feel like 17 months is a bit old... 

Again, any insight would be great!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

My one and only female came into her 1st heat at almost two years old. More likely she is a slow bloomer than that there are any health issues.


----------



## nicoledeez (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh good! That makes me feel a lot better. ;D I was reading a whole bunch of scary online.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

My v bitch was 18months when she had her first season.
And my friends v was over 2years.
I think they are late developing,so don't worry.


----------



## vizslanda (Jan 27, 2012)

Our first girl was 3 1/2 when she had her first season. I talked to her breeder and they said this was typical for their line. Also her season lasted longer and she didn't conceive until the 26th day.


----------



## nicoledeez (Dec 20, 2010)

All of you have made me feel so much better! Believe me, i'm in no rush to have her in heat or to get her spayed (surgery scares me) but I also was concerned about potential health issues. Glad to know that they can be just late bloomers.


----------

